# Lion : icônes couleur dans le Finder



## SadChief (27 Août 2011)

En voici la solution donnée sur les forums de Macrumors :

1) Télécharger et installer SIMBL
2) Télécharger ColorfulSidebar 
3) Mettre Colorfulsidebar.bundle dans Bibliothèque/Application Support/SIMBL/Plugins/
4) Lancer AppleScript Editor (dossier Utilitaires) et taper :

do shell script ("killall Finder")

puis enregistrer (Fichier/Enregistre sous...) comme une application au nom de votre choix. Placer ensuite cette application quelque part (par exemple, dans les Utilitaires).
5) Ajouter cette application aux applications lancées automatiquement au démarrage.
6) Redémarrer.

Lancer le Finder. Miracle, vos icônes dans la barre latérale sont en couleur ! Grand merci aux contributeurs sur Macrumors !

Sadchief


----------



## herszk (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour.
Merci beaucoup pour cette astuce qui redonne des couleurs au Finder, mais existe-t-il l'équivalent pour Mail ?


----------



## Tekila-Religion (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis, quand j'installe SIMBL, je ne le retrouve pas dans Bibliotheque/Applications Support.

Une idée ? Merci


----------



## Chrone (17 Septembre 2011)

Tekila-Religion tu as été dans quelle biblio ?

Il faut aller dans la biblio Macintosh HD, pas dans la biblio cachée de Lion.


----------



## Tekila-Religion (17 Septembre 2011)

Le gros boulet ... Merci


----------



## Chrone (17 Septembre 2011)

Pas de soucis


----------



## schtoubid (21 Octobre 2011)

bonjour à tous, je repose la même question que herszk, existe t-il la même chose pour mail ?


----------



## jvdk (22 Novembre 2011)

Salut

Je suis bien content d'avoir trouvé cette bidouille, le problème est que je n'arrive pas à enregistrer le script dans applications. 
Je tape bien dans mon éditeur de script:
do shell script ("killall Finder")
et au moment de faire enregistrer sous, je choisis Application comme type de fichier, mais il me sort "Le document n'a pas pu être enregistré comme "sans titre.app"

C'est normal?
D'autres ont-ils eu le même problème?


----------



## lat dior (1 Décembre 2011)

je relance car je suis dans le même cas de figure
pas moyen d'enregistrer le script


----------



## ANGLES (2 Décembre 2011)

ok ça marche bien
Sauf, dans l'apparition d'une fenêtre lorsque l'on joint un élément ou toute manipulation de la sorte...


----------



## lat dior (6 Décembre 2011)

re-salut 
peux tu m'expliquer la manoeuvre
à défaut de pouvoir enregistrer, les paramètres couleurs disparaissent à chaque ouverture
lorsque je rallume mon mac, je suis à chaque fois obligé de ré-activer la procédure
merci


----------



## ANGLES (6 Décembre 2011)

moi aussi


----------



## spezzic (8 Décembre 2011)

moi aussi idem! pas moyen de sauvegarder ce fichu fichier! Ca fi chier


----------



## ANGLES (30 Décembre 2011)

je relance ce file : en effet le script marche pour les fenêtres du finder mais il ne fonctionne pas lorsque l'on appelle un document dans un logiciel !!! (par exemple mettre une pièce jointe dans Outlook...)
La fenêtre s'ouvre alors grisée et non avec les icônes !!!
une autre astuce pour m'en sortir?
Merci


----------



## naya28 (16 Janvier 2012)

hello tt le monde je n ai pour ma part pas trouvé de solutions pour avoir des icones colorées lors de l appel d un fichier mais j ai pu enregistrer le script sous colored finder.scpt et je l ai ajouté au démarrage ds utilisateurs et groupes...je n ai qu à exécuter le script à chaque ouverture...
j ai bien cherché à l éxécuter ac automator mais sans succès,et si qqun à une idée,j pense qu on est tous preneur...
merci d avance


----------



## wath68 (16 Janvier 2012)

J'ai failli supprimer ton message comme ton voisin du dessus (cf. jrcascou) parce-que bon, les "tt", les "ds" et autres "qqun" c'est ok sur un téléphone portable mais pas sur un forum.
Ici tu n'es pas limité par le nombre de caractères donc lâche-toi, écris des mots entiers, c'est plus sympa à lire.


----------



## tapioca92 (2 Avril 2012)

Pour ma part je me suis contentée de mettre  ColorfulSidebar.bundle dans le dossier plug-in et j'ai relancé le finder grâce à "forcer à quitter" dans le menu pomme et ça a marché. Je n'ai pas compris ce que vous écrivez. Que dois-je faire avec le dossier source qui accompagnait ".bundle". Où dois-je le ranger ?


----------



## ANGLES (2 Avril 2012)

Cher warth68,
je pense que ma rédaction est correcte : maintenant si tu n'as pas compris ce n'est pas la même chose.
Je vais donc ré-expliquer.
1/ avec Colorfullsidebar on peut rétablir les icônes dans la barre latérale du finder : ça c'est OK
2/ maintenant lorsque tu appelle un document dans Outlook 2011 par exemple, en voulant "joindre" un document à un de tes mails : tu as donc , là aussi, un "finder" qui apparait où tu dois sélectionner un éléments.
Eh bien dans ce finder là les icônes sont toujours grisées : alors comment faire pour aussi les colorer.
Bien Compris là....


----------



## wath68 (2 Avril 2012)

Relis mon message.
Je ne m'adressais pas à toi mais à jrcascou et à naya28


----------



## benjyleboss (2 Avril 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> J'ai failli supprimer ton message comme ton voisin du dessus (cf. jrcascou) parce-que bon, les "tt", les "ds" et autres "qqun" c'est ok sur un téléphone portable mais pas sur un forum.
> Ici tu n'es pas limité par le nombre de caractères donc lâche-toi, écris des mots entiers, c'est plus sympa à lire.




tu as oublier ac pour avec lol


----------



## 8iMac (25 Avril 2012)

Voici toutes ces explications en vidéo sur ma chaîne 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDf23ul4_U8


----------



## kunn (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

J'avais appliqué avec succès ce tuto pour Lion mais ça ne fonctionne plus sous ML 
Si quelqu'un a la solution  ......
Merci d'avance


----------



## herszk (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir.
Il faut installer la dernière version (1.1) de ColorfulSidebar et la dernière version EasySIMBL, et ça remarche.


----------



## quetzal (27 Juillet 2012)

En effet, ça marche avec Easy SIMBL sous Mountain Lion aussi, par contre je n'étais pas arrivé à le faire marcher par SIMBL seul.


----------



## kunn (27 Juillet 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> Il faut installer la dernière version (1.1) de ColorfulSidebar et la dernière version EasySIMBL, et ça remarche.



Ok merci ça fonctionne
Mais ... j'ai le même problème qu'un intervenant sur la page une de ce post: je n'arrive pas à enregistrer le script comme une app afin de lancer la modif a chaque démarrage
J'ai également le message:
"Le document n'a pas pu être enregistré comme "sans titre.app"
??
Merci de votre aide


----------



## herszk (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour.
Il faut choisir comme type de fichier Application et non Script.


----------



## kunn (28 Juillet 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Il faut choisir comme type de fichier Application et non Script.



Oui c'est ce que je fais, mais ça ne veut pas !?
Tu pourrait eventuellement me mettre le fichier a disposition (par mail par ex ) ?


----------



## herszk (28 Juillet 2012)

As-tu visionné la vidéo proposée par 8iMac plus haut, ça devrait t'aider.


----------



## kunn (28 Juillet 2012)

herszk a dit:


> As-tu visionné la vidéo proposée par 8iMac plus haut, ça devrait t'aider.




Vi vi 
Je fais tout comme dans la vidéo mais au moment d'enregistrer en "app" il me dit qu'il ne peut pas ?
J'ai le message noté plus haut


----------



## herszk (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous.
Pour clôturer le sujet, il existe maintenant l'application SideEffects qui reprend automatiquement toutes les manips précitées, voici le lien : https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/43078/sideeffects


----------



## nemrod22 (4 Octobre 2012)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Pour clôturer le sujet, il existe maintenant l'application SideEffects qui reprend automatiquement toutes les manips précitées, voici le lien : https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/43078/sideeffects



Exacte! et ça fonctionne parfaitement (Lion pour moi en 10.7.5)


----------



## matmout (16 Décembre 2013)

Petite question: Avec Mavericks, on fait comment ?

colorfulsidebar est fait pour OS 10,7 à 10,9 donc c'est OK !
par contre simbl ne fonctionne pas sous mavericks...

une idée ?

Merci à vous


----------



## thomkst (16 Décembre 2013)

matmout a dit:


> Petite question: Avec Mavericks, on fait comment ?
> 
> colorfulsidebar est fait pour OS 10,7 à 10,9 donc c'est OK !
> par contre simbl ne fonctionne pas sous mavericks...
> ...



SideEffects est compatible Mavericks (https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/43078/sideeffects via un post précédent)


----------



## herszk (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir.

Voir le lien suivant :

https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/43078/sideeffects


----------



## matmout (16 Décembre 2013)

Merci


----------



## Fadasse (4 Juillet 2014)

Merci merci

Avec Simbl 0.9.9, ColorfulSidebar 1.1.2 et SideEffects 1.9 c'est parfait pour Maverick.
Y compris au redémarrage


----------



## Fadasse (5 Juillet 2014)

Je me permet de relancer le sujet pour les icônes de mail.
Y'a-t-il une solution ?

Merci


----------



## Caliao (6 Juillet 2014)

Tu veux dire, les icônes à la gauche des différents dossiers ici?




Si oui, j'ai trouvé plusieurs de ces icônes dans /Applications/Mail.app/Contents/Resources au format .tiff ... Cependant, je n'ai pas essayé de les modifier.


----------



## Fadasse (7 Juillet 2014)

Oui oui, ce sont bien de ceux là dont je parle.


----------

